# One rats testical is larger than the other!!!



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

I know male rats can get testical cancer but one of the testicals just looks bigger and I don't know why. When I felt for a lump it still felt squishy not firm but there was a firm thing in the middle. But it's the same in the other one just it is smaller. I don't know if he has cancer or not.


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Maybe it's just swelling? It could've gotten squished or crushed somehow (something fell off a level onto him or something). Is there a bite wound? I'd try a cold compresss and see if that helps.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

It isn't a bite wound but it just drags more. I hate that rats always have something wrong with them.


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Someone needs to develope a strain that is huge and healthy and lives for 10 years.. I'd still try the cold compress, but my boys always have one that drags lower (all mammals do) it's only a problem if it's actually bigger


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks. They look the same size when I lift theo's tail up soo. But I will try the compress. Also the strain would be called super rats


----------



## KG777 (Aug 16, 2015)

I actually see that a lot with male rats, hamsters, etc. where one testicle looks bigger. Idk if that's just how some are, or what. He doesn't lick or bite it does he, does he behave normally? If so, i'd say he's fine. If anything changes of course, and you're concerned, no harm in asking your vet


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

He behaves normally so I'm so relived it isn't cancer. If it was that would be my first time experiencing it and I would have had a panic attack probably.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Smilebud said:


> Someone needs to develope a strain that is huge and healthy and lives for 10 years.. I'd still try the cold compress, but my boys always have one that drags lower (all mammals do) it's only a problem if it's actually bigger


And opposable thumbsBut I agree with you, one probably looks bigger when really it just hangs lower.


----------

